# ACS Assessment : Software Tester to Software Engineer



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

I had been assessed as a Software Tester by ACS in Nov 2011. I have done coding for Test Automation scripts/Performance testing and all the relevant details has been provided in the resume submitted to ACS at that time. Since then, i'm more working on Performance testing which involves design & coding and now i wanted to apply for ACS assessment again (as its going to expire in Nov 2013 anyway). My questions are
1. Is it possible to apply for Software Engineer this time?
2. Will ACS consider the previous experience as well? Even though i had worked on design & coding in the past, ACS already assessed me a Software tester. Will they re-assess and consider my previous experience for Software engineer?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Can someone help me in answering the queries???


----------



## Darshan Shekdar (Jul 7, 2013)

*Hey*

Even I have a similar issue...I have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software tester) of the ANZSCO code by the ACS. I need to know if my profession can be re-applied under "Software Engineer", as I am involved in design, development/coding and deployment phases working as Software Automation Engineer. 

What's your status now?


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Darshan Shekdar said:


> Even I have a similar issue...I have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software tester) of the ANZSCO code by the ACS. I need to know if my profession can be re-applied under "Software Engineer", as I am involved in design, development/coding and deployment phases working as Software Automation Engineer.
> 
> What's your status now?


Hi ,
Im also facing the same issue. Dont want to apply as a Tester so applying as a programmer rather. Im planning to including automation scripting and a bit of coding part. Im working as QA Analyst. My manager is afraid if company knows that he is referring someone they might fire him. I can't get letter of my choice from HR so finding someone who can give me a reference letter.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

maverick27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had been assessed as a Software Tester by ACS in Nov 2011. I have done coding for Test Automation scripts/Performance testing and all the relevant details has been provided in the resume submitted to ACS at that time. Since then, i'm more working on Performance testing which involves design & coding and now i wanted to apply for ACS assessment again (as its going to expire in Nov 2013 anyway). My questions are
> 1. Is it possible to apply for Software Engineer this time?
> ...


I understand that you have received Vic SS long back. Till Nov 2013, its a safe period for you to get the visa grant. Moreover you can inform DIAC for priority processing of visa when the ACS expiry date is closer. Why do you want to get accessed as Software Engineer?


----------



## revanth (Jan 19, 2014)

HI Maverick,

Could you provide me the resume template you have used to support your automation skills for software engineer profile please.

Currently i am in the very early stages of applying for PR.
Appreciate your help.

thanks,
revanth


----------



## Sonal15 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi All , 

My name is Sonal . I have completed my IELTS exam and ACS assessment. I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship in Jan for Software Tester but it got Rejected. Can any one help me how to go about it . I have 8 months of experience in Melbourne and total experience is 4 years 4 months. I am not getting any point for my work experience and the total is coming to 55 without state sponsorship. Please help and provide some insight . I also have ISTQB certification

IELTS score Reading:9 , Listenning :8.5, Speaking :7.5 , Writing :7


----------



## nakul.kodandapuram (Feb 20, 2014)

*Need Help!*



revanth said:


> HI Maverick,
> 
> Could you provide me the resume template you have used to support your automation skills for software engineer profile please.
> 
> ...



Revanth,
This is Nakul. I m from hyderabad too. Just getting started with the PR thing. We could colloborate. I am still scarce in knowledge about all of this. Let me know if you are ok?


----------



## lakram5455 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sonal15 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> My name is Sonal . I have completed my IELTS exam and ACS assessment. I applied for Victoria State Sponsorship in Jan for Software Tester but it got Rejected. Can any one help me how to go about it . I have 8 months of experience in Melbourne and total experience is 4 years 4 months. I am not getting any point for my work experience and the total is coming to 55 without state sponsorship. Please help and provide some insight . I also have ISTQB certification
> 
> IELTS score Reading:9 , Listenning :8.5, Speaking :7.5 , Writing :7


Hi Sonal,

Any luck after this?

I have 65 points without state sponsorship and overall IELTS score of 7.5 with minimum of 7 in each category.I am a S/W Tester too and I wanted to use 190 visa path for improving my chances and increasing my overall score but looks like that is the toughest and lengthy processing route after reading yours and many others' comments.

I am in a dilemma even to proceed now.
Please reply back so that I will atleast know what happens to a generic case like ours.
Wishing you good luck.

Regards,
Paddy.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

nice thread


----------



## joe_MP (Oct 22, 2013)

Have you taken ACS assessment ? Is it under 261313>
If you have 65 points, you can apply 189 and I think you will get invite in selection round.

Can you tell me ur point break down?


----------



## raohimanshu01 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I have just been rejected from Vic SS. Now NSW doesn't have my occupation in the list (Software Tester). Only option left now is ACT ? Do anybody have an idea what are the chances of software tester coming in the latest list ? and when the list is coming out ?

Also , i am thinking of re applying ACS for software engineer or ICT sytem test engineer , that would give me more chances of getting selected after 6 months in victoria and in other states ? should i go for ACS or wait ?


Opinions ?


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

raohimanshu01 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just been rejected from Vic SS. Now NSW doesn't have my occupation in the list (Software Tester). Only option left now is ACT ? Do anybody have an idea what are the chances of software tester coming in the latest list ? and when the list is coming out ?
> 
> ...


Hi Himanshu,

I am in the same boat as yours. I had my skills assessed for software tester in 2012 but due to lack of points, I couldn't apply. This year, I was thinking of going for assessment for ICT system test engineer after confirming whether if it would be in SNOL or not. I applied for assessment on1st july and to my surprise, ICT system test engineer occupation ceiling reached in just 2 days. I was really disappointed. 

Now I am.also waiting for ACT to open the nomination. Again for me there is limitation that I have to have 7 in each band. I am appearing for IELTS on 2-aug and I know I am late again for ACT also. 

I am wondering no other state except SA and ACT has ICT system test engineer in that list.

Even I am thinking of going assessment again in october again for software engineer. But i have a doubt if I will get the positive assessment as job duties are different from each other.

Please throw some light on this topic.

Regards
Sumi


----------



## raohimanshu01 (Mar 26, 2014)

I was looking at the previous ACT list today and saw that software tester was closed . This time i am not sure even they will include the job code in latest list or not as they have been taking it out from everywhere.


I still need to have a confirmation on which job code should i apply on software engineer and they will count my experience or not , as i saw the responsibilities of the software engineer and it matches only partially with ours.


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

That is what bothering me also. However, I think the job responsibilities should match only 60-70% with the anzsco code we are applying for. I am not sure though.

Seniors, please confirm.

I am also worried whether if ICT system test engineer would be in july 2015 SNOL. Unfortunately if this will happen, then I dont see any future for myself and my family in Australia :'(


----------



## PR4Oz (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Sumi/Himanshu,

I have the same issue, i got assessed 2.5 years back for SOftware tester , now as 190 is getting lot of rejections , i am thinking to apply for 189 - software engineer/Analyst programmer , The only doubt i have they must be having old records, if we i can mix with previous experience (no contradiction) so that i can put 60-70% of roles of Software engineer..Expresso(Senior Exapt) also advised the same. But i am still 10% unsure to do so.


----------



## auzseek (Mar 8, 2015)

*software tester*



lakram5455 said:


> Hi Sonal,
> 
> Any luck after this?
> 
> ...


Hi paddy,

I have similar case as yours. I am a software tester and have 65 points without state sponsorship. Since Victoria is the only state sponsoring testers I applied for it but got a rejection. Can you tell me how did you proceed with your application?


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Can anyone please suggest if they got their skills reassessed from s/w tester to s/w engineer and was it successful? If yes please let us know in this thread. I am also a s/w tester with around 6 years of experience and have got rejection letter from Victoria SS. I am in dilemma should I go for 261313 s/w engineer?

Regards.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

Nobody came back to let their experiences with ACS re-assessment!

I've applied couple days back from Systems Analyst to Software Eng since my job duties are very similar for both occupations. I let you guys know.


----------



## AusForumUser (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi, any update on your application ?

Thanks


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

*Rejection from Victoria in 190*



AusForumUser said:


> Hi, any update on your application ?
> 
> Thanks


Can someone please share the results of re-assessment ?


----------



## ankg (Feb 8, 2015)

*Did you get your ACS assessment result?*

Did you get your ACS assessment result?


malbuquerque306 said:


> Nobody came back to let their experiences with ACS re-assessment!
> 
> I've applied couple days back from Systems Analyst to Software Eng since my job duties are very similar for both occupations. I let you guys know.


----------



## anita.ketzia (Aug 13, 2015)

*Successful reassessment*



oracle_engine said:


> Can someone please share the results of re-assessment ?


I had got my skills assessed initially by ACS for 261314 in Jan 2016 and later got it re-assessed for 261313 successfully in Feb 2016
So, as long as your roles and responsibilities match, it shouldn't be a problem.
And anyways, the roles and responsibilities for 261314 is same as 261313 

Hope this helps!
Good luck!


----------



## AbheeN (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello guys,

I am a manual + automation tester with 5+ years of experience...My application for Victoria SS was rejected under 261314 software tester category...
I want to get myself re-assessed as Software Engineer (261313)...

For this I will ask my HR/manager to include the extensive coding and debugging I have done while creating frameworks, in my reference letters...

Please suggest if I have to get anything else added in my letters apart from the above mentioned...

Thanks in advance,
Abhishek


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Ankita,

Can you please tell how may days did it take to get you re-assessment done.
And now whats your status. Have you applied for subclass 189 or subclass 190?
I am also a software tester and want to get re-assessment as software engineer.
Regards.




anita.ketzia said:


> I had got my skills assessed initially by ACS for 261314 in Jan 2016 and later got it re-assessed for 261313 successfully in Feb 2016
> So, as long as your roles and responsibilities match, it shouldn't be a problem.
> And anyways, the roles and responsibilities for 261314 is same as 261313
> 
> ...


----------



## anita.ketzia (Aug 13, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi Ankita,
> 
> Can you please tell how may days did it take to get you re-assessment done.
> And now whats your status. Have you applied for subclass 189 or subclass 190?
> ...


The re-assessment took around a week. I submitted for reassessment on 2nd Feb and got a positive result on 8th Feb
I submitted my EOI for 189 on 10th Feb with 60 points.
Waiting for my husband's skills assessment from VETASSESS to get additional 5 points.
Hoping for the best


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

ankg said:


> Did you get your ACS assessment result?


Yes, replied your PM question.


----------



## abhipunjabi (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi ANkita,

Thanks for your response.
All the best with your husband's assessment!!

When you submitted your application for re-assessment, will it automatically link to the old application, will it prompt to link to old application. Please let me know what procedure you followed.

Regards.



anita.ketzia said:


> The re-assessment took around a week. I submitted for reassessment on 2nd Feb and got a positive result on 8th Feb
> I submitted my EOI for 189 on 10th Feb with 60 points.
> Waiting for my husband's skills assessment from VETASSESS to get additional 5 points.
> Hoping for the best


----------



## sveerla (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi,

Am going for ACS Assessment in next few days as SOFTWARE ENGINEER, I'm working as Automation engineer and Employers are providing the same details that I have involved in Designed and Development of Automation Framework and maintaining the same. I hope this will be enough?
Please advice if information needs to be added to the referral letter.


----------



## anita.ketzia (Aug 13, 2015)

abhipunjabi said:


> Hi ANkita,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> All the best with your husband's assessment!!
> ...


Yes, you have to link to your earlier application.
There is a pdf document on their site about this process.
I'm sorry, I'm unable to post the link here for some reason.

Once you link to your earlier application, you will be presented with options to review or appeal, so you can continue from there.
Also, when submitting for review, I did not add/remove or modify any of my reference letters. I went ahead with the old documents. I did receive a positive response.


----------



## popzzz70 (Sep 27, 2016)

Can someone please share the roles and responsibilities for a tester with SQL and automation experience. I want to be assessed under 261313 "Software Engineer" and my current designation is Test Lead.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

popzzz70 said:


> Can someone please share the roles and responsibilities for a tester with SQL and automation experience. I want to be assessed under 261313 "Software Engineer" and my current designation is Test Lead.


can you tell ur email id or PM me.even i amy going to apply for assessment under 261313.


----------



## rkrcr (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I am sailing in the same boat. Got positive assessment for 261314(Software Tester) on June 14th 2016. Got my PTE scores of 72 last week (5th November 2016) and I get 10 points for that. Now I have to file an EOI under 190 sub class for Victoria, followed by an application for Victorian State Sponsorship. At present I have 60 points. 5 points for SS.

I have to rethink now going for Victorian State sponsorship considering so many rejections for Software Tester (261314). Even I want to get a re assessment from ACS and this time for Software Engineer (261313). At this stage, I have following questions :

1. Is it still possible to get a reassessment since the ACS website says " An Appeal or Review can only be lodged within 60 days of your result letter being issued." ??
2. Does getting a reassessment for another job code(261313 Software Engineer) voids the earlier positive result which I got for Software Tester (261314) ? I am afraid if it does. 
3. I believe if I get a positive assessment for Software Engineer(261313), I can apply for both 189/190, with 60 points. 

Please get me know the answers. Greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi rkrcr

Victoria has closed ANZCO 261314 (Software Tester). No more SS for software tester until further notified. 

I am in the same boat now. I am planning to apply for ACS again under Software Engineer with no change in my statutory declaration as I have mentioned performance testing, associated scripting.

You can file a review application and link it with your earlier application. But you will not be able to remove any document that you had attached. This is confirmed by ACS authorities. I have mailed the ACS authorities to know whether a review application under the new ANZCO code will override the existing qualification. I will keep this thread posted.

Regards
Prakash

Total exp: 10 yrs - manual and performance testing
PTE Overall: 81; L:84,R:87,S:71,W:87, ACS positive for 7 yrs 9 months experience.





rkrcr said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am sailing in the same boat. Got positive assessment for 261314(Software Tester) on June 14th 2016. Got my PTE scores of 72 last week (5th November 2016) and I get 10 points for that. Now I have to file an EOI under 190 sub class for Victoria, followed by an application for Victorian State Sponsorship. At present I have 60 points. 5 points for SS.
> 
> ...


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi rkrcr

I have received a confirmation from the ACS authorities that the ACS qualification under my old application for ANZCO code Software Tester will be valid.

Go ahead and apply for software engineer, once you recieve the ACS qualification letter, you can either use software tester / engineer for EOI.

All the best. Please keep this thread posted!

Regards
Prakash




sprakash85 said:


> Hi rkrcr
> 
> Victoria has closed ANZCO 261314 (Software Tester). No more SS for software tester until further notified.
> 
> ...


----------



## rkrcr (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Prakash,

Thank you so much for your reply. Here is my present status.

Since I got to know that Victoria will be closing Software Tester (261314) temporarily from 11th Nov 2016, I had applied for SS and EOI a day before, i.e., on 10th Nov 2016, under 190 subclass. I got a reply from Victoria with a reference number and my file is under process. I just took a chance.

I got to know about the ACS route for Software Engineer(261313) so that I can fall under 189. But I wanted to give a shot to Software Tester with 190 sub class and went ahead and filed EOI and Vic SS and now waiting for results. 

If I am lucky to receive a SS for Victoria, then well and good. If I get the rejection, then I will go for ACS again to get assessed for Software Engineer(261313), for this I believe again I need to pay the fees. 

Please let me know if you have any other suggestion to me at this point of time. I heard lot of people filing multiple EOI for different states under 190 subclass. But I just applied for Victoria SS under 190 subclass and that was my last step. Since NSW does not have Software Tester in their Occupation list, I cannot apply for it under 190 subclass. I looked at Queensland too but they need 70 points for Software Tester. Currently I have 60 points and 5 points for Vic SS, if I get it. 

Thanks again for your reply. Also I wanted to know if you already got the ACS reassesment for Software Engineer(261313). Please keep this thread postedd. Also if you wish, please leave me a private message with your number so that we can connect offline. I am from Bangalore. 

Thanks,
Ravindra


----------



## contactguri (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Guys, Just question, Is it good to change ANZSCO from ICT Business Analyst to Software Engineer for ACS assesment? I have recently finished Professional Year Program and need to submit my application to ACS for Post Study Visa Assessment. So that I can apply for 189 visa. Before starting my Professional year program with ACS, I had assessed with ICT Business analyst because I graduated from Bachelor degree in ICT Business Analyst in Melbourne. During my professional year program, I have able to find work as Website Developer. I have been working as Website developer from last one year. NOW, I had finished Professional year program and have one year work experience. So should I do assessment as Software Engineer instead Business Analyst? Please help Many thanks


----------



## rkrcr (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I had applied for SS earlier for Software Tester(261314) to Victoria 2 weeks ago. I have received a reply from Victoria asking for my detailed CV. I had provided a CV but they requested me to send a detailed CV. Does anyone of you have a Australian CV format for Software Tester. Could you please give me a sample. I need to send my detailed CV to Victoria at the earliest. Appreciate all your help. 

Thanks,
Ravindra


----------



## vikka (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi Ravindra,

I am also in similar situation. I too want to get ACS reassessment on 261313 although i got positive assessment on 261314. However my Roles and Responsibilities is similar to that of 261314 and i dont want to change it for reassessment. Do you know if there is any chance that ACS might give negative assessment saying to stick to 261314 as my RnR is more matching to that of Software Tester?




rkrcr said:


> Hi Prakash,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply. Here is my present status.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi has anyone got 2 assessmwnts done so far. I want to understand that can i get it evaluated for software eng. i have positive evaluation for tester already. if any one has done so in past . pls help

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Snober said:


> Hi has anyone got 2 assessmwnts done so far. I want to understand that can i get it evaluated for software eng. i have positive evaluation for tester already. if any one has done so in past . pls help
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Hi Snober
Yes, you can do it. I have done done it myself and the software engineer assessment was positive too. I have got the invitation and lodged the visa application under software engineer.

But please do not change any of your reference letter's content. Apply as is.

Both the assessments will remain active and you can apply for EOI on whichever you want too.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Thanks for your reply ...Did you submit any news documents. actally i have got positive assesmwnt last month but now i want to get it done for software enginer . can u share the details of the time and others details 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Snober said:


> Hi Thanks for your reply ...Did you submit any news documents. actally i have got positive assesmwnt last month but now i want to get it done for software enginer . can u share the details of the time and others details
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I did not share any new docs. I submitted the same docs for sw engg assessment. My first assessment for sw tester was done in October and in a span of 2 weeks i applied for sw engg and got a positive report. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Did you apply for any eoi with tester profile. i have applied nsw already . 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

I applied for EOI with sw engg.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Subclass 189
I think NSW and victoria are closed for software tester

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Can i connect through whats app or any chat .. need sone more clarifications 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ramanan42 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Prakash,
I was going through some forum on this and u seem to know lot about Australian PR process.i have 6 yr work experience as a software tester automation. Framework design and stuffs too. Pte over all score of 81. Writing and speaking 76 77 others over 79. What's the status for software tester now ? Can I apply ? Can you please let me know the status of it ?


----------



## aussievisa1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello My Dear Friends,

I have submitted the same problem in few other threads as well but I didn’t get a proper answer. Can some of you please help me? 

I have completed my Bachelor’s Degree in Software Engineering in December 2011. I have started my work as a Software Engineer in December 2013 and currently im working as a project manager in the same company. (Exp: 03 years and 02 months)

So I have Age: 30, Degree: 15, IELTS: 10 & State Sponsorship: 10 = 65 points. 

I will not be claiming any points for my experience. But as per ACS requirement there are asking for two years of work experience. Is it after the deduction of “x” number of years or they just asking for two years of post-qualifying work experience? 

What I want to know is I am I eligible to apply for skill assessment with only 3 years of work experience? 

*PLEASE HELP ME TO CLARIFY. *

Thank you


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

ramanan42 said:


> Hi Prakash,
> I was going through some forum on this and u seem to know lot about Australian PR process.i have 6 yr work experience as a software tester automation. Framework design and stuffs too. Pte over all score of 81. Writing and speaking 76 77 others over 79. What's the status for software tester now ? Can I apply ? Can you please let me know the status of it ?


Hi Ramanan
As per the NSW &VIC state caps, they are closed for software tester.but off late one of the members on this forum applied EOI for NSW SS for software tester and got the invitation to apply. 

I did not take this chance, hence i went thru the software engineer route and got a positive assessment f4om ACS and applied for EOI

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## aussievisa1 (Feb 1, 2017)

Dear Mr. Prakash,

Can you please help me too. 

This is my problem. 

_I have completed my Bachelor’s Degree in Software Engineering in December 2011. I have started my work as a Software Engineer in December 2013 and currently im working as a project manager in the same company. (Exp: 03 years and 02 months)

So I have Age: 30, Degree: 15, IELTS: 10 & State Sponsorship: 10 = 65 points. 

I will not be claiming any points for my experience. But as per ACS requirement there are asking for two years of work experience. Is it after the deduction of “x” number of years or they just asking for two years of post-qualifying work experience? 

What I want to know is I am I eligible to apply for skill assessment with only 3 years of work experience? _

PLEASE HELP ME TO CLARIFY. 

Thank you




sprakash85 said:


> Hi Ramanan
> As per the NSW &VIC state caps, they are closed for software tester.but off late one of the members on this forum applied EOI for NSW SS for software tester and got the invitation to apply.
> 
> I did not take this chance, hence i went thru the software engineer route and got a positive assessment f4om ACS and applied for EOI
> ...


----------



## rkrcr (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Prakash,

As I mentioned in my last post , I had applied for Victorian ss for Software Tester under 190 subclass, on 10th Nov 2016 and same day filed for an EOI. Though I got an acknowledgement from them about my file reference number, till date I did not receive the invite. So it's been more than 3 months and no luck. I am aware of Software Tester being closed in Victoria. I was hopeful to get an invite since I filed ss and would before the position got closed. 

Now I have no other option left than applying for a reassessment of ACS , this time for Software Engineer. My last ACS positive result for Software Tester was on 14 the June 2016. So I have following questions before I reapply for ACS software tester. 

I changed my job after ACS assessment last year and now should I show the new job experience (9 months ) to ACS. Also, I got my new passport (added spouse name ). So am thinking to provide these 2 news docs to ACS when I apply for reassessment. I will be linking to the old application and change the job code. Let the previous experience letters be as is. Upload these new 2 docs and apply for reassessment under Software Engineer. Please let me know if am on right path. 

Thanks a lot and could we please connect on WhatsApp. I will leave you a PM. 

Thanks
Ravindra


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

Can you provide the roles & responsibilities?


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

anita.ketzia said:


> I had got my skills assessed initially by ACS for 261314 in Jan 2016 and later got it re-assessed for 261313 successfully in Feb 2016
> So, as long as your roles and responsibilities match, it shouldn't be a problem.
> And anyways, the roles and responsibilities for 261314 is same as 261313
> 
> ...


Can you provide the roles & responsibilities


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi

Can somebody in post respond to my queries:

1) Does ACS accept Detailed Marksheet which is not notarised?

2) I am into automation testing for 11 years and will be planning to apply for 261313. Can somebody check if the following roles and responsibilities are fine

•	Write and maintain code written in Java to create automation script for various software applications.
•	Drive, implement, and maintain strategy around the automated testing of applications, API’s, and frameworks as part of a continuous integration environment
•	Drive, implement, and maintain strategy around the automated testing of applications, API’s, and frameworks as part of a continuous integration environment
•	Debug and narrow down the cause of the issues/defects found by traversing the application logs in Unix.
•	Write sql queries to create/maintain/delete the data required for the functioning of the software application during various testing phases and user demos.
•	Responsible for ensuring the proper functioning of the software application by installing/configuring required software’s.
•	Participate in project review meetings and reviews deliverables during various Stages of execution 
•	Responsible for overseeing the Quality procedures related to the project


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

ronitsango said:


> Hi
> 
> Can somebody in post respond to my queries:
> 
> ...


This would suffice.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

*Roles and responsibilities*



sprakash85 said:


> This would suffice.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hi Sprakash

Thanks for the reply appreciate that.


----------



## rkrcr (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Friends,
I got positive result for ACS software engineer today. After applying for reassesment within 10 days I got the result. Now need to file another EOI for subclass 189. Co incidence , I received rejection letter for subclass 190 from Victoria state today itself . I am wondering how come I received ACS reassesment positive for Software Engineer and rejection from Victoria for Software Tester on same exact day. 

Anyways, my 190 door is closed now. It was a complete waste for time , money and effort to apply for Software Tester and going through 190 subclass. After 4 long months I received rejection letter. 

Now the only hope is 189 and need to see my luck. I urge all of you not to go for Software Tester and 190 subclass. It's my personal opinion and not a legal advice. Thanks.


----------



## GauravDabas (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi Friends,
I have a query right now while applying to ACS, kindly help

I have exp in Manual and automation testing, i wanted to apply under 261314 for software tester but as things are not moving, which i have read on this forum, I have dropped that idea and now i want to apply under 261313 Software engineer, so for ACS can you share roles and responsibilities through which testers got positive feedback.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GauravDabas said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have a query right now while applying to ACS, kindly help
> 
> I have exp in Manual and automation testing, i wanted to apply under 261314 for software tester but as things are not moving, which i have read on this forum, I have dropped that idea and now i want to apply under 261313 Software engineer, so for ACS can you share roles and responsibilities through which testers got positive feedback.


The roles and responsibilities of Software engineers are already given in the ANZSCO code

As long as 65% of your RNR match the ANZSCO code, you will get a positive assessment 

How can other people's RNR help you, I fail to understand 
Your application has to be based on what you actually did over the years and not what ANZSCO code requires or some other member which has been assessed successfully by ACS did

Please don't give false statements which may land you in trouble down the line and may lead to confiscating your visa fees

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rkrcr said:


> Hi Friends,
> I got positive result for ACS software engineer today. After applying for reassesment within 10 days I got the result. Now need to file another EOI for subclass 189. Co incidence , I received rejection letter for subclass 190 from Victoria state today itself . I am wondering how come I received ACS reassesment positive for Software Engineer and rejection from Victoria for Software Tester on same exact day.
> 
> Anyways, my 190 door is closed now. It was a complete waste for time , money and effort to apply for Software Tester and going through 190 subclass. After 4 long months I received rejection letter.
> ...


Please post your points table 

Cheers


----------



## GauravDabas (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

I agree with you, that my RNR are different from others, but in the forum i have read that automation testers are not getting visa under software tester, that's why i have asked. I have already gone through ANZSCO code and wanted to understand better as understanding their RNR as reference. 

Thanks


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi Gaurav,
I did it and have been successful without a glitch. I am a manual+automation+performance tester

I applied for ACS 261314 (say with RnR1.doc) and got a positive assessment 
By the time I could go for EOI, the 2 primary states VIC and NSW shut doors for 261314.

Total exp 10+, assessment approved for 7 yrs 8 months

So, I applied for ACS 261313 with the same RnR1.doc and got a positive assessment, this time being, the experience was cut by another 2 months.

Total exp 10+, assessment approved for 7 yrs 6 months

So, I would say, if you have already drafted the RnR for the software tester with automation skills, DO NOT CHANGE IT. Go ahead and apply with the same RnR for 261313. If am not wrong, this has worked with another member in this forum too.

Good luck!

Prakash





GauravDabas said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have a query right now while applying to ACS, kindly help
> 
> I have exp in Manual and automation testing, i wanted to apply under 261314 for software tester but as things are not moving, which i have read on this forum, I have dropped that idea and now i want to apply under 261313 Software engineer, so for ACS can you share roles and responsibilities through which testers got positive feedback.


----------



## GauravDabas (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi Prakash,

Thank you for valuable and encouraging information, I will go ahead with the SE ANZSCO code and drafted RNR.

Regards
Gaurav


----------



## ramankumar31 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi Friend's
I am software tester with 10+ years of experience...i have done with acs assessment and got positive results under 261314 code...
But currently I am not able to apply any state ..can someone guide me..as my consultant told me to wait till July August and lines will open for this profession..but frankly I don't trust him any more....can some one guide me what to do...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ramankumar31 said:


> Hi Friend's
> I am software tester with 10+ years of experience...i have done with acs assessment and got positive results under 261314 code...
> But currently I am not able to apply any state ..can someone guide me..as my consultant told me to wait till July August and lines will open for this profession..but frankly I don't trust him any more....can some one guide me what to do...


NSW is already open and VIC wil open on 1st July 2017

However, in the last 2 years , both the states have sponsored very few Software testers
So the chance of your getting a nomination is very very low

Explore the possibilities of getting yourself re assessed as Software Engineer or any other category which is in the MLTSSL list as there are many ANZSCO codes which have overlapping RNR and you may get a positive assessment 

However please ensure that you do not revise your RNR and give false declarations which can land you into trouble down the line

Cheers


----------



## ramankumar31 (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanks a lot for your reply ...can you please provide the link where I can check the sponsorship for nsw and other states...once again thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ramankumar31 said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply ...can you please provide the link where I can check the sponsorship for nsw and other states...once again thanks


This is not a complete list but only of those who have voluntarily uploaded their details

https://myimmitracker.com/

You will get. A very basic idea if you check for software testers 261314 under 190 category 

Cheers


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

sprakash85 said:


> Total exp 10+, assessment approved for 7 yrs 8 months


Hi Prakash, 

Presume you are having ICT Major background in Bachelor's qualification (CSE or IT??)

I am wondering about how I should get my profile (including my spouse's) skills assessed whether as Software Tester or Software Engineer (my wife's experience appear closer to be eligible for Software Engineer skills where I have been majorly involved in testing). 

I am guessing that ACS will reduce 4-5 years from my experience and I will be left with 4-5 years of experience only. 

I have posted similar question on another thread, if you could you please have a look and advise. 

Post from other thread (as I cant use add link facility as yet 



> Here is some info on my profile:
> Myself: 32 Years (turning 33 in Jan 2018), B.Tech (Electrical and Electronics Engineering, 2008 Pass out, with some computer subjects like - Computer Fundamentals, Computer Programming Lab, Computer Architecture & Org, Digital Electronics, Microprocessor lab? & Computer communication & networks), Work experience of approx 9 years in a MNC both in India and UK in area of Software Testing (various roles, Test Analyst, Sr. Test Analyst, Test Manager, Programme Test Manager, Project Manager)
> 
> Spouse: 31 Years (turning 32 in Mar 2018), BE (Electronics & Communications Engineering, 2008 Pass out, with some computer subjects like - Computer Fundamentals, Computer Programming Labs, Data Structure Algorithms, Digital Electronics, Object Oriented Programming, Advanced Programming Lab, DE Lab, Computer Architecture, Software Engineering, Computer Networks, Operating System, Computer Networking Prog Lab), Work experience of approx 6 years in various MNC in India, USA and UK mainly in area of Software Development and to some extent in Software Testing (various roles, System Engineer, Software Engineer, & Test Analyst)
> ...




Regards, 
Dee


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey Dee!
Yes, I did my engineering studies in computer science.
For non-ICT majors, deduction would be higher. I don't really know how many years they slice off! I think the case is same with your spouse as well.

Quick look at your profile, age is not a problem as you and your spouse are still 32, 31. As long as you don't complete 33, the points won't reduce.

Its better for your spouse to be the primary applicant as you can't risk 2 things - education and a job code not in SOL.

Good luck!




sdpkm said:


> Hi Prakash,
> 
> Presume you are having ICT Major background in Bachelor's qualification (CSE or IT??)
> 
> ...


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

sprakash85 said:


> Its better for your spouse to be the primary applicant as you can't risk 2 things - education and a job code not in SOL.


Thanks Prakash, 

So do you suggest to go with ACS assessing both of us as "Software Engineer" instead of me going as "Software Tester"? 

I checked the website and it kind of mentions that Partner skill should also be assessed in the occupation from the same list (i.e. in my case Software engineer is the only option under MLTSSL). See below:


> *Partner skills*
> 
> You can claim partner skills if, when you are invited, your partner:
> •is under 50 years of age
> ...


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes. It would be better as states are not sponsoring everybody. Its better to be on independent visa so that job search would be easier too.



sdpkm said:


> Thanks Prakash,
> 
> So do you suggest to go with ACS assessing both of us as "Software Engineer" instead of me going as "Software Tester"?
> 
> I checked the website and it kind of mentions that Partner skill should also be assessed in the occupation from the same list (i.e. in my case Software engineer is the only option under MLTSSL). See below:


----------



## ramankumar31 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi Friend's I have got positive assessment from acs in software testing and have 12 years of experience in manual testing...but currently none of state is open for this category ...any hope that some state will open in starting july... if yes ..how to check that...please advice


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

ramankumar31 said:


> Hi Friend's I have got positive assessment from acs in software testing and have 12 years of experience in manual testing...but currently none of state is open for this category ...any hope that some state will open in starting july... if yes ..how to check that...please advice


 Hi Raman, I think checking on states websites would be best way, some if the state websites offer newsletter or alert sign off so that you are alerted as soon as things come up.
I think SA is open conditionally and TAS with job offer as prerequisite . I gotthis info from anzscosearch.com website some days back.

Btw, can you pls share some details on acs. What was ur qualification, how much they deducted etc?

I was won


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ramankumar31 said:


> Hi Friend's I have got positive assessment from acs in software testing and have 12 years of experience in manual testing...but currently none of state is open for this category ...any hope that some state will open in starting july... if yes ..how to check that...please advice


NSW does not have a dedicated website for sponsorship

For NSW, you will have to apply through Skillselect, which you can do even now.
Its not closed

Even when other states which are currently closed for ICT applications, do reopen, dont get your hopes up as only very few Software Testers have been sponsored by any state in the past 1 year

Cheers


----------



## sdpkm (Oct 9, 2016)

Can anyone pls pm me a good sample of software engineer work exp letter? Not sure how to structure the roles and duties, can it match with duties mentioned in acs documents?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sdpkm said:


> Can anyone pls pm me a good sample of software engineer work exp letter? Not sure how to structure the roles and duties, can it match with duties mentioned in acs documents?


You should give your true RNR for assessment
Members give a RNR matching that of the ACS website just to get a positive assessment from ACS (It is sad and unfortunate that it is actively encouraged by some members on this forum)

But once they have submitted their Visa applications they start getting anxious about verification calls from AHC knowing fully well that they maybe in trouble as they have given a fabricated RNR

So in my opinion give a true RNR and hope for a positive assessment from ACS

Cheers


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi gurus

Quick question regarding ACS skills assessment. Does the job title matter or is taking into account by ACS when assessing work experience? My job duties are highly relevant to the nominated occupation ICT Support engineer, but my official job title is desktop support specialist.

Wonder if this will affect the outcome? Thanks.


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Hi gurus
> 
> Quick question regarding ACS skills assessment. Does the job title matter or is taking into account by ACS when assessing work experience? My job duties are highly relevant to the nominated occupation ICT Support engineer, but my official job title is desktop support specialist.
> 
> Wonder if this will affect the outcome? Thanks.


Tittle does not matter . Only roles n reaponsibilties matter as per my knowlwedge 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## lakhwinder (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello Guys

<span style='background-color:yellow'>I</span> have done regular MCA from university and I am a software eng<span style='background-color:yellow'>in</span>eer. Just wanted to know if ACS will still deduct 2 years of experience as a part of On Job Training which they usually cut from other degree holders ( like BTech , BSc, and so on) as they did not have gotten education from the stream they were working on in case of software engineers.

If anyone have experiences of their own or their known, please share it.

I look forward to hear from you guys at the soonest.

Cheers
Lucky


----------



## lakhwinder (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello Guys

I have done regular MCA from university and I am a software engineer. Just wanted to know if ACS will still deduct 2 years of experience as a part of On Job Training which they usually cut from other degree holders ( like BTech , BSc, and so on) as they did not have gotten education from the stream they were working on in case of software engineers.

If anyone have experiences of their own or their known, please share it.

I look forward to hear from you guys at the soonest.

Cheers
Lucky


----------



## auspr1982 (Dec 15, 2017)

*ACS assessment query -BE in Electronics & testing work ex*

Hello Friends,

I am new member on this forum and has recently started looking into the process for Australia PR. I have some queries specific to my trade. First a little background. I am into test automation since 11 years and my engineering was in Electronics. After going through "ANZSCO Code Information" doc, I learnt that my qualification's Core ICT Units match with that of “263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer (CNSE)“ and my employment duties match with that of “261314 - Software Tester”.
Now, Software tester falls under short term skills and CNSE falls under long term skills.

So my questions are as below:
(1) Will I be assessed only under one code i.e. either 263111 or 261314 for both "Qualification" as well as "work experience" ? Or I will have to get assessed under two codes ?
(2) If it is only one code, then which code is advisable to get assessed under?
(3) If the code advisable is "Software tester", then it being a short term skill, should I apply under 190 or 189 PR visa ?
(4) Lastly, what is the real difference between 190 and 189 category visa ?


----------



## jags_k (Sep 26, 2017)

anita.ketzia said:


> oracle_engine said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please share the results of re-assessment ?
> ...


Hi anita
Did you have to completely take the term testing away from your new assessment as software engineer
Or provide additional documentation
Please let me know..
I was in the same boat as you were

Much appreciated


----------



## mjanu08 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm new in here. I have this question regarding the ACS skills assessment 

I have a Btech degree in mechanical engg from india. I worked in India for 2.5yrs and in Australia for 1.5yrs as an automation test engineer. I am planning to apply for PR. 

Here are the points evaluation 

Age 25 - 30pts
PTE scored 90 - 20pts
studied Btech - 15pts
1 yr work exp in aus - 5pts

I'm not sure if I'll be getting the 1yr aus work experience points though Some one please clarify

Coming to the main point now, as I have got only 4 yrs experience and from the other forums I referred to, it is clear that mechanical falls under Non ICT, Am I eligible to apply for PR? 

Will ACS assess me positive with an RPL? And if ACS doesnt assess me as positive will I still be able to apply for PR as I do have 60pts already? 

I called ACS and they said until i submit an application for skills assessment, they can't suggest a thing. Now I want to understand before applying, is there a chance that i can get through and get a positive skills assessment from ACS? Is there anything that can be done like any computer related course that can be done? 

Need help. please suggest guys

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

auspr1982 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am new member on this forum and has recently started looking into the process for Australia PR. I have some queries specific to my trade. First a little background. I am into test automation since 11 years and my engineering was in Electronics. After going through "ANZSCO Code Information" doc, I learnt that my qualification's Core ICT Units match with that of “263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer (CNSE)“ and my employment duties match with that of “261314 - Software Tester”.
> Now, Software tester falls under short term skills and CNSE falls under long term skills.
> ...


1. You can get assessed under 2 codes also if you so desire
You have to submit 2 separate applications and pay separate fees
But whether you will Be assessed positive or not can be decided only by the assessor

2. You are the best judge to decide which code suits your experience best 

3. If you go for 261314 you cannot apply under 189. You can only apply under 190.

4. 189 is points based invites. 190 is state sponsorship. In 189 if you have sufficient points, you are sure of an invite. Under 190 you are at the mercy of th state where you apply for sponsorship ev n if you have the maximum possible points

You will be doing your self a favour if you spend some time and go through this thread
Had you read this carefully, you probably would not have posted this query

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html


Cheers


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Folks! Need a help regarding validity of the notarized affidavits.

My friend had earlier applied for ACS way back in 2016 with notarized affidavits procured in India but did not pursue with the visa application.

She is now in Aus on a bridging visa and needs to apply for ACS skill assessment again.

Are the affidavits procured in 2016 with date from the notary and gazetted office (in India) still be valid to be used for ACS application in 2018?

Please confirm ASAP!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sprakash85 said:


> Folks! Need a help regarding validity of the notarized affidavits.
> 
> My friend had earlier applied for ACS way back in 2016 with notarized affidavits procured in India but did not pursue with the visa application.
> 
> ...


I don’t see any problem in that for experience upto 2016

For the period beyond 2016, you will obviously need a fresh reference letter or SD

But to be on the safe side, just drop an email to ACS and get it reconfirmed 
They reply within a day

Cheers


----------



## ak1293 (May 29, 2018)

*Unable to edit my application*

Friends,

Need help around re-submitting my ACS assessment. I got a positive assessment for 261314 six months back and now want to get assessed on 261313. When I login to my ACS account, I am unable to update any details and it is like I have to get re assessed with same details. I was hoping I could put an updated R&R highlighting my programming part. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi All,
I am new to this forum. Basically, I am a B.E computer science graduate and have total of 12+ years of experience in Manual and Automation (5 to 6 years into Automation) Testing.
I am planning to apply for ACS and i am looking forward to get assessed as ‘Software Engineer’ title instead of ‘Software Tester’ title.

I would greatly appreciate, if anyone of you clarifies my questions.

1.	Would i get assessed as 'Software Engineer' title by ACS, if my statutory declaration form or reference letter indicates with manual and automation roles and responsibilities combinedly?
2.	Can anyone share me the list of documents to be uploaded as part of ACS assessment?
3.	Do all the documents require signature by notary before uploading in ACS?
4.	How long does it take to get assessed by the assesse (from ACS)?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2018)

*Advice*

I am thinking of doing a Masters in SE this July. Now considering that it will two years to finish in which I'll have to do my IELTS and then my assessment. So seeing the ceiling now, should I go for this degree? what chances do I have


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Ajith18 said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this forum. Basically, I am a B.E computer science graduate and have total of 12+ years of experience in Manual and Automation (5 to 6 years into Automation) Testing.
> I am planning to apply for ACS and i am looking forward to get assessed as ?Software Engineer? title instead of ?Software Tester? title.
> 
> ...


1. To get assessed as Software engineer, Only highlight the duties which you were doing and are relevant to 261313 code. Leave which are not relevant.
2. Read through ACS guidelines docs, it is a precise list.
3. Docs need to be certified as the true copy, not necessarily Notary and Yes they need to be certified before uploading.
4. Current trend is 7-8 Weeks.


----------



## Ajith18 (Jun 5, 2018)

*ACS Assessment clarification*



ajay_ghale said:


> 1. To get assessed as Software engineer, Only highlight the duties which you were doing and are relevant to 261313 code. Leave which are not relevant.
> 2. Read through ACS guidelines docs, it is a precise list.
> 3. Docs need to be certified as the true copy, not necessarily Notary and Yes they need to be certified before uploading.
> 4. Current trend is 7-8 Weeks.


Thank you for your reply.I have gone through their guidelines for this job code(Software Engineer - 261313) as well. But in some thread here stated that, testing Professional with automation experience(especially automation design and scripting efforts) will also get assessed as 'Software Engineer - 261313' by ACS.

This job code(261313) also mainly describes about 'testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification'


Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units also indicates for this job code. 
• Testing strategies and methods - (Software Testing)
• Software Engineering

Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units also indicates for this job code.
• Quality management - (Quality Assurance, Software Quality) 
• Requirements gathering
• Software validation - (Software Testing)

Note that, i have 5 to 6 years of experience in Automation testing(in terms of design, scripting, execution, reporting) and remaining 6 years in manual testing(smoke ,functional, integration, DB testing, Regression testing,QA and QC efforts)

If anyone of you come across similar situation, please let me know whether i can approach ACS with above experience for software engineer title


----------



## Ajith18 (Jun 5, 2018)

Ajith18 said:


> Thank you for your reply.I have gone through their guidelines for this job code(Software Engineer - 261313) as well. But in some thread here stated that, testing Professional with automation experience(especially automation design and scripting efforts) will also get assessed as 'Software Engineer - 261313' by ACS.
> 
> This job code(261313) also mainly describes about 'testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification'
> 
> ...



Can you also check the RR that i have mentioned below(Here i mentioned only for 2 employer. I still need to prepare RR for remaining employers for Automation and manual experience.Does it sounds better to present my RR for ACS process?

Below are the prepared roles and responsibilities for my 1st employer(10 months).

Mr. ABC was employed as Test Engineer in our office from X Month Year to Y month Year . He did an excellent job in this position and was an asset to our organization during his tenure with the office. 

He had worked in the preparation of Test Case Design and Traceability Matrix. He had reviewed and walkthrough the test cases. He performed Test Case Execution against the test cases and conducted root cause analysis for the issues to measure the quality. He had also performed defect logging with variance to the requirement. Moreover, his work activities included the software testing cycle process in which he has done Installation/Build Testing as part of smoke testing and prepared consolidated test report. Based on the testing efforts, he prepared manuals and other necessary documentations to maintain status, operation and handling of software.

In order to measure the workload of the designated application, he was assigned to create scripts to perform the performance testing in Test Lab and to coordinate the performance testing activity by proper discussion with business key contacts along with consultation with various business stakeholders. 


Also prepared my roles and responsibilities for 2nd employer(5 years)

The following details describe Mr.ABC work and experience during his tenure in our firm.
Automation Testing
-	He has evaluated the test automation tools (HP QTP, Test Complete) /libraries and developed a proof of concept.
-	He has created test plan/strategies for automated tests. 
-	He has prepared the feasibility analysis report, automation frameworks, scripts (VB script) in order to create a test environment. 
-	He has created required data for test case to execute; He has reported defects/issues (using HP Quality Control) found during the execution of the automated regression suite to manual testers/business analysts to verify and logging them. He has reported test results to the stakeholders and project members.

Manual Testing

-	He has created/reviewed Test Plan (Functional Testing, Integration Testing and Regression Testing) and test cases. 
-	He has reviewed and walkthrough the test cases to the team and also created Traceability Matrix with respect to the test case and requirement. 
-	He has performed manual test case execution against the test cases and reported defect with variance to the requirement. 
-	He has performed back end testing and wrote SQL queries, checked validation of field size and recorded database. 

In terms of Quality Assurance, he has prepared Process oriented documentations and maintained the list of documents such as Document master list, Induction manual Checklist, Knowledge transfer, Testing Metrics, Review report, FI Log for Internal Audits.


----------



## Ajith18 (Jun 5, 2018)

Ajith18 said:


> Thank you for your reply.I have gone through their guidelines for this job code(Software Engineer - 261313) as well. But in some thread here stated that, testing Professional with automation experience(especially automation design and scripting efforts) will also get assessed as 'Software Engineer - 261313' by ACS.
> 
> This job code(261313) also mainly describes about 'testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors and faults in an applications programming language within established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification'
> 
> ...





Ajith18 said:


> Can you also check the RR that i have mentioned below(Here i mentioned only for 2 employer. I still need to prepare RR for remaining employers for Automation and manual experience.Does it sounds better to present my RR for ACS process?
> 
> Below are the prepared roles and responsibilities for my 1st employer(10 months).
> 
> ...



Hi All,

Note that, as i am looking for to apply as Software Engineer – 261313 title in spite of having manual and automation testing experience. I would greatly appreciate, if anyone of you shares your views about my case.

FYI…Please refer my post above for your views


----------



## Ajith18 (Jun 5, 2018)

Can anyone able to respond to my above queries to move ahead?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ajith18 said:


> Can anyone able to respond to my above queries to move ahead?


ACS is quite liberal in granting positive assessment to applicants as compared to other skills assessment agencies 

The problem may come if the CO will question your decision to apply as 261313 instead of 261314 wh n yiu submit your application 

You should be in a position to convince him aNd your employer should back you up in case of verification 

You will have to take a plunge and get yourself assessed and start the process 

There are tons of members who have recently got themselves reassessed as engineers from tester but I don’t think any of them have got a grant yet

Cheers


----------



## Ajith18 (Jun 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> ACS is quite liberal in granting positive assessment to applicants as compared to other skills assessment agencies
> 
> The problem may come if the CO will question your decision to apply as 261313 instead of 261314 wh n yiu submit your application
> 
> ...


Thank you for your convincing response


----------



## abhiras29 (May 8, 2018)

*Reassessment Of Software Tester to Software Engineer*



anita.ketzia said:


> I had got my skills assessed initially by ACS for 261314 in Jan 2016 and later got it re-assessed for 261313 successfully in Feb 2016
> So, as long as your roles and responsibilities match, it shouldn't be a problem.
> And anyways, the roles and responsibilities for 261314 is same as 261313
> 
> ...


My Doubt : Did u apply for review of the application or did u apply a fresh assessment ?


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

As long as the job roles and responsibilities that you have for tester and engineer don't differ, there is no problem in getting reassessed. I have done that myself and have been successful in getting a visa as well.


Ajith18 said:


> Thank you for your convincing response


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadashiv (Apr 23, 2018)

*Software Tester to Software Engineer*

Hi All ,

I want to get re-assessed from 261314[Software Tester] to 261313 [Software Engineer].
I did go through R&R of Software Engineer, though I am not sure with the current R&R I can get re-assessed as SE .
Please see my current R&R:
•	Analyse and review Customer requirements, System requirements, Functional and Non-Functional requirements.
•	Involve in Planning, Estimation and Execution of the verification activity based on the scope, resource, expertise and timeline.
•	Participation and decision making in implementing Test strategies and Review meetings.
•	Create System, Integration and Module test cases.
•	Create Verification plan, Verification protocol and Verification Summary report during the product releases.
•	Involved in developing Automation framework using Selenium.
•	Develop automation scripts using Java, SQL and Python.
•	Well-versed in automation tools like Selenium, Cucumber, QTP and Test Complete.
•	Working in Agile and CICD process
•	Expertise in Tools like HP ALM, Clear Quest, Clear Case, TFS and GIT.
•	Hands on experience in Sequel, Mapr and Postgres Database. 
•	Tested applications hosted on Linux operating systems like CentOS , RHEL and Ubuntu . 
•	Responsible in creating test setup and perform Functional, Regression, Integration and Scrum testing and defect reporting.
•	Work closely with the Customer experience team regarding the issues found in the customer sites and provide immediate solution.
•	Assigned and managed the workload with the team and providing technical assistance to the team members.
•	Involved in Risk assessment and mitigation plans for successful implementation of new releases and upgrades.
•	Involved in resource planning, recruitment and training of new resources.
•	Certified in Basic and Advanced level International Software Testing Quality Board [ISTQB] for Software testing.

Do you feel i will get positive assessment for SE or need to make modification on the same?


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi Sadashiv, yes you can proceed with that R &R. It suite the SE requirements.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sadashiv (Apr 23, 2018)

sprakash85 said:


> Hi Sadashiv, yes you can proceed with that R &R. It suite the SE requirements.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hi Prakash ,

Thank you for the input . I have also mentioned the previous experience with below R&R. Could you suggest if this also suites for Software Engineer role:
Roles and Responsibilities during this tenure are as follows:[Feb 23rd 2011 to Nov 1st 2011 ]

•	Create System, Integration and Module test cases.
•	Involved in developing Automation framework using Test Complete.
•	Develop automation scripts using C#.
•	Worked in SDLC Waterfall model.
• Expertise in Tools like HP ALM, Clear Quest and Clear Case.
•	Responsible in creating test setup and perform Functional, Regression and Integration testing and defect reporting.
• Involved in Risk assessment and mitigation plans for successful implementation of new releases and upgrades.

and

Roles and Responsibilities during this tenure are as follows:[Jan 04,2010 to Feb 17th 2011 ]

•	Analyse and review of Functional and Non-Functional requirements.
•	Create System, Integration and Module test cases.
•	Involved in Test Execution that includes Sanity, Regression and Functional Testing.
•	Ensured that requirement traceability to the test cases are achieved.
•	Involved in developing Automation scripts using QTP.
•	Developed automation scripts using Java ABAP and VB scripting.
•	Well-versed in automation tools like QTP and WebDynpro.
•	Worked in Software Development Waterfall model.
•	Expertise in Tools like HP ALM and Clear Quest.
•	Responsible in creating test setup for verification activity.
•	Responsible for defect reporting.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Yes, this looks good.


Sadashiv said:


> Hi Prakash ,
> 
> Thank you for the input . I have also mentioned the previous experience with below R&R. Could you suggest if this also suites for Software Engineer role:
> Roles and Responsibilities during this tenure are as follows:[Feb 23rd 2011 to Nov 1st 2011 ]
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Is there more chances to get grant with Software Engineer than software tester ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sprakash85 (Oct 15, 2016)

Maggo1234 said:


> Is there more chances to get grant with Software Engineer than software tester ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Software tester is state sponsored and at times the states may close doors. (Happened in my case) software engineer is a skilled independent and can also enjoy state sponsorship. So it's beneficial.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

sprakash85 said:


> Software tester is state sponsored and at times the states may close doors. (Happened in my case) software engineer is a skilled independent and can also enjoy state sponsorship. So it's beneficial.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I have positive assessment in software tester and active eoi. Is it right to get another acs with Software Engineer and lodge another eoi ? Is it right to have two valid assessments and eoi ?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## darshanvadera (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi all,

I need some guidance here - 

I got my pre-invite rejected from Vic for 261314 s/w tester will re-assessment from ACS help for 261313 ? with the same roles and responsibilities? 

I read somewhere in the thread that it may later come under scrutiny even if ACS gives a +ve assessment from the CO. how far this is true ? 

Please advise...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi Darsh, 

I don't have answers for your questions. But wanted to know your timelines and points. What is the reason for rejection?



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## sam_34 (Jan 29, 2018)

@darshanvadera Did you get the preinvite and later when you applied through liveinmelbourne.co.au you got rejected? what was the reason for rejection.
Have you applied for reassessment with ACS again?


----------



## Vicky1380 (Feb 23, 2019)

sprakash85 said:


> Software tester is state sponsored and at times the states may close doors. (Happened in my case) software engineer is a skilled independent and can also enjoy state sponsorship. So it's beneficial.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hi experts,

I have joined today only and I am in dilemma with respect to my designation and department. 
Could one of kindly help me?

My Salary statement shows Designation as "Specialist- Testing" and Department as "Testing Practice".

I am planning to get ACS done for "Software Engineer" job code as Software Tester is only for state nomination and there are very few successful cases.

If my ACS comes out to be positive for "Software Engineer" category, will my designation and department pose a problem at any stage for Australia PR process? At later stages, will the CO (case officer) pose any tough questions pointing to my designation as Specialist- Testing" and my profile as "Software Engineer"? And in case there are any queries, how to handle those?!

Kindly advise.

Thank you.


----------



## Maggo1234 (Sep 20, 2018)

darshanvadera said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some guidance here -
> 
> ...


Did you go for re assessment?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mandrakem87 (Feb 25, 2018)

sprakash85 said:


> As long as the job roles and responsibilities that you have for tester and engineer don't differ, there is no problem in getting reassessed. I have done that myself and have been successful in getting a visa as well.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Hi 
I got positive assessment for software tester last year and applied for VIC EOI. Since I have not received any response, I am planning to go for software engineer reassessment. Do I need to make changes to RnR for this or would the same experience letters work as both Softwre tester and Software engineer are in the same anzsco group ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mandrakem87 said:


> Hi
> I got positive assessment for software tester last year and applied for VIC EOI. Since I have not received any response, I am planning to go for software engineer reassessment. Do I need to make changes to RnR for this or would the same experience letters work as both Softwre tester and Software engineer are in the same anzsco group ?


If you were into automated testing, then only you should try to get assessed as software engineer 
Just getting a positive assessment is not the end of the problem 

After invite, the CO May contact your office to recheck your actual role and if they say that you were actually doing manual testing only, you can face rejection of your application 

Take a hard look at the facts and then decide 

Cheers


----------



## sailaja04 (Jul 2, 2019)

G’day,

I’m preparing for ACS and confused on below, Can someone please guide through me.

-	I have recently moved from 457 visa to 482 visa and both the visa were granted for Software Tester – 261314 , I’m planning to apply for ACS under Software Engineer – 261313 ( as my overall years of experience is closely related to software engineer and my designations were Software Specialist\Software Analyst\Consultant ) – will I be get positive result from ACS.
-	I have got my R&R from my current and previous companies with Software Engineer duties on company letter head.
-	If I get positive result from ACS as Software Engineer, will there be any challenges raised as my work VISA was granted on Software Tester code.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sailaja04 said:


> G’day,
> 
> I’m preparing for ACS and confused on below, Can someone please guide through me.
> 
> ...


1. You should get a positive assessment 
2. As you will not be claiming points for experience for the jobs in Australia, there may not be trouble, but it cannot be ruled out .
It depends on the case officer

But you should take a hard look at your points table
Without Australian experience points, if you can reach 80 points, then only there is a chance of getting invite

Cheers


----------



## sailaja04 (Jul 2, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. You should get a positive assessment
> 2. As you will not be claiming points for experience for the jobs in Australia, there may not be trouble, but it cannot be ruled out .
> It depends on the case officer
> 
> ...


Thanks NB, 

I have to claim for AU experience else i'll be short of points, Can my work visa (Software Tester) and ACS code (Software Engineer) be different.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sailaja04 said:


> Thanks NB,
> 
> I have to claim for AU experience else i'll be short of points, Can my work visa (Software Tester) and ACS code (Software Engineer) be different.


You can claim points for experience only for relevant experience 

As software tester and engineer fall under different Anzsco codes, it may not be possible 
Consult a good Mara agent for more clarity 

Cheers


----------



## pbaus2020 (Aug 7, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I have a question for getting assessed as Software Engineer. Its not reassessment, but I am going to do ACS assesment for the first time for my spouse. 

Her designation is in the company is Sr Test Engineer, but she plays most of the roles of a Software Engineer and we are able to get a statutaory declaration from her senior colleague.

My question is , do we need to put the designation in the declaration or it can be skipped. Just worried about the designation clearly mentioning Test Engineer.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pbaus2020 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a question for getting assessed as Software Engineer. Its not reassessment, but I am going to do ACS assesment for the first time for my spouse.
> 
> ...


You cannot hide the designation
The pay slips, offer letter etc. will all have it
Moreover in the EOI and application etc. you have to declare the designation 
As long as her RnR matches that of a software engineer, the designation doesn’t matter
Don’t fabricate the RnR, that’s all

Cheers


----------



## pbaus2020 (Aug 7, 2019)

NB said:


> You cannot hide the designation
> The pay slips, offer letter etc. will all have it
> Moreover in the EOI and application etc. you have to declare the designation
> As long as her RnR matches that of a software engineer, the designation doesn’t matter
> ...


Thanks for the quick response. If the 'position" field in EOI is same as designation, then I have following question.

When I submitted my EOI back in June - I have the positions mentioned as below, which is not same as my designation in organization but my roles that I was carrying in projects. In many cases it differs from Designation as we know.

2008 - 2013 - Computer Programmer ( India)
2013 - 2017 - Senior Programmer (US)
2017-2019- Technical lead (India)

I have filled as above because I have it in similar way in my ACS skill assessment. 
While I was doing ACS skill assessment , i had to give in such way because it asks details for each countries worked for separately (Even though in same company), and designation does not change based on country in our organization, but roles change.
So to show progression, I gave it like this.

Now my problem is - I can't modify the ACS assement as its already evaluated. So shall I modify my EOI and give correct designations ( But in this case it wont match to the positiions mentioned in ACS letter).

Shall I put designation and in bracket the role which matches the ACS letter.

Little confused..

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pbaus2020 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. If the 'position" field in EOI is same as designation, then I have following question.
> 
> When I submitted my EOI back in June - I have the positions mentioned as below, which is not same as my designation in organization but my roles that I was carrying in projects. In many cases it differs from Designation as we know.
> 
> ...


You have chosen to decide yourself what your designation should be

The ACS assessment that you have done is defective
Your SD or reference letter and assessment application all should have shown the official designation as per the payslips or promotion letters irrespective of whether it changed or not with a location change
Your RnR if it changed, you could have reflected that 


Whether you consider this defect small or big, is something you can decide based on your risk taking capacity

I do not venture into a grey area even by a mm as far as immigration is concerned

Cheers


----------

